# no htpasswd.........

## exklusve

When I try to run htpasswd I get nothing.  

I have apache installed and running.  Am I missing something stuipd?

```
root@php root # htpasswd

bash: htpasswd: command not found

root@php root # htpasswd --help

bash: htpasswd: command not found

root@php root # man htpassed

No manual entry for htpassed

root@php root # ./htpasswd

bash: ./htpasswd: No such file or directory

```

any help is appreciated!

thanks

----------

## exklusve

well damn i feel stupid..  

/usr/sbin/htpasswd2  

DOH!   :Cool: 

----------

## katowulf

Me too  : /

----------

## SnowDeath

me three

----------

## CAVi

umm. yeah. i should've known since everything else apache2 came with is like that.

----------

## To

I don't really understand why they changed the name...

Tó

----------

## dma

 *To wrote:*   

> I don't really understand why they changed the name...
> 
> Tó

 

Apache2 was supposedly redesigned and is essentially a separate product.  Even on Windows it is called "Apache2".

Portage treats them as different versions of the same product, though (but in different slots).

----------

## kamui

<sigh> Atleast it was easy to find help for this and I'm not alown =D

----------

## Mitzi

htpasswd <TAB> is your friend  :Wink: 

But yeah, that one got me too  :Smile: 

----------

## gestah

me tooo...I've looked for it for about 2 hours....

----------

## -Craig-

lol  :Wink: 

I was faster because of this post  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

